# Convert DL



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Just converted my Canada DL to a Philippine one.

My advice is to get all documents together along with photocopies. you need passport main page, visa, entry stamp, along with Canada license and ACR card or SRRV card. You are supposed to have a one year visa at least. Apparently, tourist visa holders cannot get local licenses anymore but I was not faced with this.


You need a medical certificate. It cost 200 p and was a farce. I was shown into a room. There was a "doctor"? behind a desk and another local on the client side. I was handed a simple form and entered tombstone data. There was an eye chart behind the doctor and the local was asked to recite the last line. I wear glasses but had my contacts on. I do not want a glasses restriction on my license because if stopped wearing contacts do not want to have to remove them to show the police. Could read the bottom line with them on but memorized it anyway before stepping back to the X on the floor and reciting them twice, once with each eye covered.

There was no exam, no medical questions. I was on my way in 3 minutes. 

You have to go to the main LTO in QC for this. When you enter the compound at the end of the covered walkway there is another covered walkway to the left., Take this and it ends at the entrance to a large waiting room /chapel.

Window 14 submit documents. This is diagonally across the waiting room from where you enter. The documents were examined and the guy refused me restriction #1 (motorcycle) since I do not have a motorcycle endorsement from Canada. I only have restriction 2 vehicles manual and automatic clutches.

Wait until they call your name and all name go to window 11

Take across to window 9, other side of room pay 852 p

Receipt and docs to win 11. Get number


When called get picture taken, fingerprints scanned submit electronic signature. All data is typed into the system and you confirm it on the screen.


When called go to Window 11 and get the plastic license. 


Total elapsed time was 30 minutes from submitting all documents to getting the plastic license and leaving. I went at a low volume time ( first thing in the morning) and got the senior expedited processing. When they took my picture the automatic enhancement cut off a large part of my grey hair where it could not distinguish that from the background and the picture taking was a little time consuming because I had at least 10 shots taken before they got it right lol.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Just converted my Canada DL to a Philippine one.
> 
> My advice is to get all documents together along with photocopies. you need passport main page, visa, entry stamp, along with Canada license and ACR card or SRRV card. You are supposed to have a one year visa at least. Apparently, tourist visa holders cannot get local licenses anymore but I was not faced with this.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Manitoba, good to hear they aren't enforcing the 12 month visa rule. I'll be applying for mine in Davao in January.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Thanks @Manitoba, good to hear they aren't enforcing the 12 month visa rule. I'll be applying for mine in Davao in January.


I do not know if they are or are not.

I have an SRRV and that is an indefinite visa.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I do not know if they are or are not.
> 
> I have an SRRV and that is an indefinite visa.


Understood, in my enthusiasm I mis-read your message.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

hogrider said:


> Thanks @Manitoba, good to hear they aren't enforcing the 12 month visa rule. I'll be applying for mine in Davao in January.


Whether the LTO branch enforces the 12 month rule seems to be up in the air. I got mine in June 2016 on a Tourist Visa. Went to the first office in Cavite no license drove 45 minutes to another office in Cavite got the license with no problem.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Whether the LTO branch enforces the 12 month rule seems to be up in the air. I got mine in June 2016 on a Tourist Visa. Went to the first office in Cavite no license drove 45 minutes to another office in Cavite got the license with no problem.
> 
> Chuck


A friend of mine went to the LTO at SM Clark and was flatly told no 12 month visa, no drivers license. So I suppose you're right on the rules thing. Just one of those things.

I had to renew my license early this year at the same LTO. Was right in the middle of not having cards to print licenses plus later they were in the process of changing requirements with the finger prints etc. Ended up having to go back maybe four times and finally got the lic in November.
No big deal as they issue a paper temporary. What is amazing to me is how pleasant and even friendly the workers are amid all the changes and having to deal with rude and crude foreigners AND locals. Great bunch of people working a thankless job there and have never had an issue with them-ever.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Whether the LTO branch enforces the 12 month rule seems to be up in the air. I got mine in June 2016 on a Tourist Visa. Went to the first office in Cavite no license drove 45 minutes to another office in Cavite got the license with no problem.
> 
> Chuck


I Believe the change didn't come in to place until Oct 2016.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> I Believe the change didn't come in to place until Oct 2016.


Actually the memo was dated Oct 2015 and implemented Nov 2015. That is why it applied to me in Jun 2016.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Actually the memo was dated Oct 2015 and implemented Nov 2015. That is why it applied to me in Jun 2016.
> 
> Chuck


Where does the time go:noidea:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Taking Forever To Renew Drivers Licenses*

As I may have posted a while back, It took months to get my actual permanent driver's license this time. For me it's no big deal going back several times. After all, I am retired and it's a good excuse for my wife and I to go malling for a day here and there [notwithstanding the expense of shopping ]

To others though it is maddening and unacceptable to play games with just getting their driver's license renewed.
Here's a good article talking about that exact thing and has all the information on the subject.

Read The Article Here
(source: autoindustriya.com)


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I got my license in Bacoor it took around 1.5 hours. They were pretty busy and there were many employees involved in the process. I got a motorcycle endorsement but I had one on my Massachusetts license so that seems what was needed. The "physical" exam was basically a walk thru but they did take my blood pressure but because of the operator's difficulty in getting it done she was either new or they pick and choose who gets it...maybe based on how much gray hair you have...At this point in my life I couldn't care less about the photo but they took a number based on their desire to have a flatering one on the license...she finally gave up on that lol Was lucky to have my wife with me because a lot of Tagalog was spoken which my limit is based on the bathroom, food and beer...she represented me well. Overall was not a bad experience but glad it is not yearly.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> I got my license in Bacoor it took around 1.5 hours. They were pretty busy and there were many employees involved in the process. I got a motorcycle endorsement but I had one on my Massachusetts license so that seems what was needed. The "physical" exam was basically a walk thru but they did take my blood pressure but because of the operator's difficulty in getting it done she was either new or they pick and choose who gets it...maybe based on how much gray hair you have...At this point in my life I couldn't care less about the photo but they took a number based on their desire to have a flatering one on the license...she finally gave up on that lol Was lucky to have my wife with me because a lot of Tagalog was spoken which my limit is based on the bathroom, food and beer...she represented me well. Overall was not a bad experience but glad it is not yearly.


Was that a new license converted from your foreign DL or a renewal?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My turn is coming but in the interim until I succeed I have my Aussie License to drive in PH but wonder if I can secure a motorbike license. In Oz I hold heavy rigid but no bike lic even though I have been riding bikes on and off for over 40 years to me has no effect but in PH?
Should I bring a bike in case they ask for competency? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

How long are you allowed to drive here on a foreign DL Chuck?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> How long are you allowed to drive here on a foreign DL Chuck?


90 days


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

So what do you do after that?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> So what do you do after that?


Depend on many factor from carry on driving to converting to a Philippines driving license. In theory you need to be in the country for 1 month or more and have a visa allowing you to stay for a minimum of 12 months, only a resident visa will forfill this requirement. In practice go the your local LTO and see if they will give you a lisence, some will some won't.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

hogrider said:


> So what do you do after that?


Maybe keep driving on the foreign DL. Whats he penalty? 200 pesos?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Depend on many factor from carry on driving to converting to a Philippines driving license. In theory you need to be in the country for 1 month or more and have a visa allowing you to stay for a minimum of 12 months, only a resident visa will forfill this requirement. In practice go the your local LTO and see if they will give you a lisence, some will some won't.





Zep said:


> Maybe keep driving on the foreign DL. Whats he penalty? 200 pesos?


You can keep driving on the foreign drivers license after the 90, yes. But if it is found out (through a traffic accident or moving violation) that you have been in country over 90 days and no local license they will confiscate your foreign license plus fines. If immigration were to find that you broke a law, any law. Theoretically it could cause problems too. Bottom line - it's better to stay within the law rather than to risk major problems. Remember, they love nothing better than to nail a foreigner for anything possible.

Their law on licensing truly needs to be reevaluated and changed to some degree. Much easier long ago. I obtained my first license here back in 1998. Then there was not any requirements at all. Paid just P300 for a "courtesy" exchange and that was it. So I grandfathered in and simply renew my license every time without all the hoops to jump through. Hopefully changes will be made again in the future for the better.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Was that a new license converted from your foreign DL or a renewal?


It was a new Philippines License based on my existing US license. First time requested. Prior to I just used my US license since 2010 because I worked 90 days and then had 30 days off so there was no sense of urgency to convert. Now that I live full time here there was the obvious need.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> It was a new Philippines License based on my existing US license. First time requested. Prior to I just used my US license since 2010 because I worked 90 days and then had 30 days off so there was no sense of urgency to convert. Now that I live full time here there was the obvious need.


The real question is do you have a long term Visa(13a or SRRV) or short term(TVV or BB, etc)? This will indicate if the LTO branch you used is complying with the rules or not. As I stated earlier I went to two different offices in Cavite, one denied me the second gave me the license.

Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> You can keep driving on the foreign drivers license after the 90, yes. But if it is found out (through a traffic accident or moving violation) that you have been in country over 90 days and no local license they will confiscate your foreign license plus fines. If immigration were to find that you broke a law, any law. Theoretically it could cause problems too. Bottom line - it's better to stay within the law rather than to risk major problems. Remember, they love nothing better than to nail a foreigner for anything possible.
> ....



In addition to any legal problems, there is a good chance your insurance will be void and you will be on the hook for ALL costs. 

Just not worth the risk IMHO.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> It was a new Philippines License based on my existing US license. First time requested. Prior to I just used my US license since 2010 because I worked 90 days and then had 30 days off so there was no sense of urgency to convert. Now that I live full time here there was the obvious need.


Out of interest what is your visa status.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> It was a new Philippines License based on my existing US license. First time requested. Prior to I just used my US license since 2010 because I worked 90 days and then had 30 days off so there was no sense of urgency to convert. Now that I live full time here there was the obvious need.


Should have asked this question earlier with my first but, what visa are you on? Just trying to see the chances on converting my UK DL whilst on a BB, which is apparently not permitted, but seemingly some people are able to achieve.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

13a


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> 13a


So you have a Visa that entitles you to conversion. From my experience and views expressed by others it will depended on the particular LTO branch whether TVV or BB holders will be issued a license,

Chuck


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

bidrod said:


> So you have a Visa that entitles you to conversion. From my experience and views expressed by others it will depended on the particular LTO branch whether TVV or BB holders will be issued a license,
> 
> Chuck


If I was giving advice/counsel to anyone that was TVV or BB holder I would suggest that they send their Filipina in to talk to the folks first and have her explain why/if her "hubby" would be able to get one...I have always been more successful in many regards when she was able to speak directly with the decision maker(s) first and I kept my mouth shut. Might save some time if the ultimate answer was going to be "no" regardless.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> If I was giving advice/counsel to anyone that was TVV or BB holder I would suggest that they send their Filipina in to talk to the folks first and have her explain why/if her "hubby" would be able to get one...I have always been more successful in many regards when she was able to speak directly with the decision maker(s) first and I kept my mouth shut. Might save some time if the ultimate answer was going to be "no" regardless.


Agree! We went to the 1st office because the family had a relative working there, the relative said the OIC was following the new directive. I waited in the vehicle. At the next office just did the paperwork and waited in the A/C room for Senior Citizens/Pregnant/PWD. Again it is dependent on the individual branches policy to comply with or not comply with the directive. 


Chuck


----------

